# Neutering



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi,

I am a generally anxious person anyway but it's making me anxious thinking about having my baby neutered. She's 11 months and I have booked her in for the 4th August. I would have done it before this but she came into season at the end of April. 

I am worried about her going under anaesthetic and then also the recovery period. I work full time but plan on taking the Friday and Monday off so I am with her for four days.. I hope this is enough? I go home at lunch anyway as I work right by my house. I am such an anxious dog mummy and worry about anything out of the ordinary with her behaviour as it is and don't sleep if I worry she's poorly!

She's also only 3kg which makes me worry more.. as she's a picky eater bless her! 

Can anyone give me some reassurance?!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I am pretty sure that every poodle parent here has had the same worries, except that some of us have bigger poodles, or boys, but we all worry. Is your veterinarian the type that can calm your nerves by talking you through safety procedures? If so, that might help you. I know not all vets have good "bedside" manners. Perhaps there is some other dog parent who has had their pup neutered recently that can chat with you? I have human children and I worried as much about my poodles having surgery as I did about my children, maybe more, because the poodles could not talk about their feelings, or understand what was happening. Just remember you are not alone.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Anaesthetics are much, much safer than they used to be, and vets now have either a vet or a nurse monitoring breathing, heart and anaesthesia, ready to act instantly if necessary. Cats weighing much less than Darly are regularly and safely spayed. I am sure your vet will do all the necessary reviews beforehand, checking her heart, etc, etc, and discussing with you exactly how long to withhold food, and how to care for her after the op. This won't stop you worrying, of course - I suggest housework as a distraction. I cleaned the whole house when Sophy was sedated for a dental...

One thing I would do, if you have not already, is make sure she is happy to be left crated, and have a crate that she can fit into comfortably with an Elizabethan collar in case one proves necessary. If the crate is portable, even better - your vet may even let her stay in her familiar safe place while she recovers. It also means that when you have to leave her while you work you know she is not risking damage to the stitches by running and jumping too soon. You could work on getting her used to the collar too, just so it doesn't come as too much of a shock. Have a few meals of especially nice food to tempt her appetite in the freezer, and fill an ice cube tray with unsalted chicken broth - one cube in a little water will encourage her to drink.


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks both for your thoughtful replies!

My mum actually has a maltipoo born on the same day as Darly and she's been neutered and was fine! She came into seasons at 4 months hence why it's done and dusted. She's bigger and more mature than Darly is.

I haven't had children yet and anxiety is my main reason! I worry so much about her that I can't imagine it! I am 30 so I really should think about it soon as my husband is broody he told me!!

My vet is good and reassuring so I hope he puts my mind at ease! FJM you are right about cats, we had tiny cats neutered before we even brought them home so just shows how little they must have weighed! I always fixate on Darly's heart beat because she is skinny when she lays on me I can feel it! I work as a cardiology secretary so that doesn't help my fascination!! 

I have my mums padded collar to use when she has the op and also my mum put a band of material around lily's scar.. like the top of a pair of tights and that seemed to stop her biting at the stitches. She recovered really quickly so I am hoping for the same with Darly. Thanks for your kind replies.. it is reassuring!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I've watched a few vet shows on the animal planet. Sprays and neuter are a walk in the park compared to other surgeries they perform. A technician watches all of the vitals and the patients are young and healthy. The hardest parts are keeping young poodles on restricted activity and the challenge of keeping them from fussing with their surgery sites. E-collars, loose tshirts can help. It will be fine. Hugs!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, I know how you feel! I've been through the procedure with dogs many times, but it is still very anxiety provoking! I think taking 4 days off is perfect--by then she will be feeling just fine. Will be thinking of you!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm completely confident everything will be fine. I'm a big believer in the old adage - "I'll cross that bridge when I come to it." Try very hard to just put it out of your mind between now and August - worrying about it until then won't help a thing, and will only take away from your pleasure in her between now and then.


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

You are so right! This is what I do unfortunately... worry about everything before it's happened/during and after! It's exhausting! I also have a dilemma of possible surgery for luxating patella too! I will ask for an x-ray when she's under being neutered I think and then cross that bridge when I come to it too!!!


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

So Darly has been home since 530 last night (it's now 2pm the following day) and she hasn't been to the toilet for a wee or a poo yet. She was very sleepy but is a tad more alert today. She has been groaning a little and I have her quarter of a painkiller as advised. She's eaten more than usual hand fed and has had some milk mixed with water as milk encouraged her to actually drink!! I keep taking her outside to wee but she just sits down and looks at me! Any ideas? I'm worried something could be wrong and not sure how to encourage her to wee!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would talk to tour bvet - pain relief and medication can affect things, but better to keep him/her in the loop and get advice from someone who knows exactly what she has had and when.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm glad she's home and things went well. Do call the vet about this. Anesthesia and medication can slow things down in the digestive tract.


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks I just called and they didn't seem worried. They said as she's eating and drinking it's not major and it's because the surgery was right next to her bladder. I'll keep an eye on her and hope she goes soon!! I knew this would be a worrying time!


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

I took her medical t shirt off and she ran in the grass and did a wee right away!! Must have been annoying her. The suit is back on now though as I don't want her getting at her stitches!


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

*Me again!*

Day three after surgery and she's eating, drinking and toileting but still in a lot of pain. Rang vet last night as she stared panting when awake and then when asleep she was breathing so fast. He wasn't concerned. She won't walk yet at all and prefers snuggling on sofa with me. I wondered if any of you had incisions this big? The smaller one is my mums maltipoo puppy who was spayed a few months ago; her scar is tiny! Darlys is huge! I will ask when I go for stitches out but just wondered why!! Thanks


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

some spays are laparoscopic thus small, others are traditional making them larger


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

It's just strange as it's the same vet and I wish I had the option! I would have even paid more for hers to be smaller poor baby!! Thanks for your reply


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Don't worry about the incision size--the scar will disappear. Maizie had her entire belly cut open and you can't tell. 

For the pain, I would definitely ask for a better medication, or if you can give her a higher dose. Poor little baby, I hate to see them in pain  

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Or she could be having side effects from the medication, too. If she's panting, it might be a sign of it.

It's a tough call. Maybe you should ask for a new medication from a different class.

Usually 3 days post-op the pain should be a lot less. Which is why I think the meds might not be agreeing with her.


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks! The panting happened very sporadically and only a few times. When I rang the vet last night they told me I can give her loxicom which they gave me for her luxating patella which I've never actually used so if she seems to be suffering again I will use it. I hoped she would be in less pain than this poor baby makes me so sad.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

What kind of pain meds and how much is she on? I know that some vets still go a little light on the pain control, but a spay is a major abdominal procedure even though it is very common. Not sure how England trends with pain control. 

The incision could be larger due to many things. First, they both look like a traditional incision, not laparoscopic. Usually incisions are larger because the anatomy of that particular dog isn't where the doctor though/hoped it would be. Every dog has their uterus planted a little different, so he probably started the incision where it was "sopost" to be, but had to widen the incision to get better visualization as it was higher or lower than thought. Doesn't mean a bad vet at all. Just means that we don't have x-ray vision.  Also, perhaps since she was a little older, there was more bleeding/bigger vessels and again, needed more space to work with to control everything. As long as everything came out well in the end, it doesn't really matter.  Plus, incisions heal from the inside out, not end to end, so the length doesn't really hinder healing as long as she is kept quiet and no licking. 

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks for your reply! She's on Parvel 1/4 tablet twice a day as she's tiny at 2.7kg! I crumble it in milk for her to encourage her to drink. She seems in less pain today; no panting or heavy breathing but she's just slept on sofa with me. I wasn't surprised with how large her wound was until I saw my mums dogs picture and then i wondered why the big diffrence! If she's in pain again later I may try the loxicom as it might help I guess. 

She's like my child and I knew this would be hard! I'm back to work tomorrow as I have had four days with her but my husband will be home with her. Then Wednesday I will be leaving her four hours at a time which I am worried about!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor baby! I can't believe she is still on pain meds! Most dogs by day 3 are acting like nothing happened and some even ignore the stitches. I did notice that you say you are giving her milk and that could be bad, as some dogs do not digest lactose easily and could cause acute intestinal symptoms. I think I would find another way of delivering her meds, she may be lactose intolerant! Google it! Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

She literally has a teaspoon full with her meds crushed inside and she has a cup of milk every njght anyway and never had any problems tummy wise.. she loves it! But thanks for thinking of that, I have heard it can cause GI issues but she had since a puppy. Tonight I think the stitches are aggravating her more than anything as she's trying to get to them! Today is the first day she got excited when my husband got home and got up and wagged her tail!' Hoping she's on the mend!


----------

